
Ask HN: What Would It Take to Create the 10,000 Year Clock Version of Evernote - firebones
A recent thread asked what would happen if Evernote disappeared. If there&#x27;s an implied question, it&#x27;s &quot;What would a 10,000 Year Clock version of Evernote look like?&quot;<p>Would it require physical media? Would it require self-replicating robotics to port and restore itself?
======
a3n
The only currently running software that will be running in 100 years will be
Win XP, IE 6, and the corporate apps that depend on them.

In 10,000 years, assuming we're still around and society and technology have
progressed mostly continuously, I don't think the idea of a single piece of
software will have survived. Except for your physical interaction with
yourself and others, every aspect of your existence in society will be data,
and the global system that moves it around. You won't need a "note taker,"
because everything you do for your entire life will be recorded, and available
to you[1], corporations or their replacements, and governments or their
replacements.

[1] And when I said "you" I supposed I also should have added "or our
replacements."

~~~
firebones
Not so much about the Evernote _software_ , more talking about the "personally
archived content". It seems like some sort of nano-scribed physical medium,
next-gen, non-magnetic storage medium.

